

Advertising and the End of Instagram's Sincerity - jeanbebe
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/10/the-end-of-instagrams-sincerity.html

======
jeanbebe
"Instagram’s plan from the beginning has been to exploit that conceptual
slippage between content and advertising in a powerful new way, because it is
the social network with the greatest claim to a foundation of genuine emotion.
Instagram has become what it is because people care about it and what they put
on it in a way that isn’t true of Twitter or Facebook—and which is precisely
why Facebook bought it."

Interesting statement, because while a picture is worth a thousands words,
it's usually some lame brain comment in text that get's people the most worked
up. For some reason text has this power. I can't remember the last time I got
pissed off at a photograph. I'm sure naked pictures of your wife would
constitute a scenario where you were to get pissed off.

Regardless, ads were a comin'. Will be interesting to see if it plays out
differently than other networks. If you already follow American Airlines in
your feed, why would AA pay extra to advertise to you?

